# Auf fast allen Pflanzen Blattläuse



## Sonnenblume73 (2. Sep. 2014)

Hallo,
wir haben auf fast allen Teichpflanzen Blattläuse. Am meisten auf den Seerosenblättern. Was können wir machen?


----------



## samorai (2. Sep. 2014)

Hallo __ Sonnenblume!  .....und Herzlich Willkommen bei den "Teichverrückten"!
Hast Du es schon mal mit Abspritzen (Gartenschlauch) probiert, Goldfische sind bei kleinen Fleischzugaben nicht abgeneigt.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Sonnenblume73 (4. Sep. 2014)

So einfach ist das gar nicht. Die Blätter sind voll. Hab schon mal ae abgeschnitten, dann kamen die neuen und .... ruckzuck wieder voll mit Blattläusen


----------



## Susan (4. Sep. 2014)

Moin __ Sonnenblume,

versuche die mal einzusprühen mit einer Sprühflasche, wo Prilwasser drinnen ist. (1l Wasser mit ca. 10ml Spülmittel) Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Petta (5. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Susan, 
Prilwasser im Teich???????
MfG Peter


----------



## Susan (5. Sep. 2014)

Moin Peter,
ich schreibe hier vom einsprühen und nicht vom Prilwasser reinkippen, so das es zu blasen kommt. Wenn man schon mal eine Pflanze mit Wasser besprüht hat, weiß man, das es minimal ist...und es ist nicht giftig. Notfalls Pflanze rausnehmen...auf jeden Fall bleiben die Blattläuse "nur kleben" und ertrinken dabei nicht.
lg Susan


----------



## Petta (5. Sep. 2014)

Susan 
das war mir schon klar das Du das nicht Flaschenweise in den Teich gießt.Ich würde es mich aber trotzdem nicht trauen!
MfG...Peter


----------



## samorai (5. Sep. 2014)

Hallo __ Sonnenblume!
Dann versuch es mal mit Salzwasser oder Zitronenwasser, "Schauma" wird ich auch nicht nehmen wollen.
Salz bzw. Zitrone schaden dem Wasser nicht.

Viel Glück Ron!


----------



## Albert S (5. Sep. 2014)

Hallo

@ Susan
Zitat:
versuche die mal einzusprühen mit einer Sprühflasche, wo Prilwasser drinnen ist. (1l Wasser mit ca. 10ml Spülmittel) Viel Erfolg.

@samorai


samorai schrieb:


> Dann versuch es mal mit Salzwasser oder Zitronenwasser, "Schauma" wird ich auch nicht nehmen wollen.
> Salz bzw. Zitrone schaden dem Wasser nicht.



Also wenn ich die Tage dazu komme werde ich alle varianten Ausprobieren,
habe genügend möglichkeiten,
an Land und im Wasser,
habe genügend kübel in denen es keine Fische gibt,
kann auch Problemlos einen Tag später Wasserwechsel machen.


----------



## Limnos (5. Sep. 2014)

Hi
Es hilft auch, einen Rahmn aus Dachlatten in der erforderlichen Größe mit Kükendraht oder Viereckdraht zu bespannen und damit alle Blätter für mindestens eine Woche unter Wasser zu drücken. Da die Dachlatten selbst schwimmen, legt man in die Mitte des Rahmens ein Ziegelstein  (oder mehrere?) Die Fische verzehren dann die an der WOF treibenden Schadinsekten oder ihre Larven.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Susan (6. Sep. 2014)

Moin,

die Idee mit den Dachlatten finde ich richtig gut...habe ich so auch noch nicht gehört.
Albert, kannst Du mal berichten, was geholfen hat und was Du danach benutzen würdest?

lg Susan


----------



## andreas w. (6. Sep. 2014)

Moinsen, alles hübsch und gut, aber :

Habt ihr mal geguckt, *wo* die Läuse herkommen?

Wir haben auch eine Menge Pflanzen, und ab und zu auch mal Blattläuse. Aber auf den Seerosen hatte ich noch nie welche. Kann das sein, daß in der Nachbarschaft vom Teich pflanzen stehen, die von Haus aus Blattläuse haben und sie so auch weitergeben? Zitrusfrüchte und Co?
Wenn der Grund und die Herkunft gefunden ist, kann gerne mit Prilwasser gespritzt werden - wobei ich dann eher ein Fan der natürlichen Nahrungskette bin  .

Das wäre mein Tipp zur Reihenfolge - ihr macht das schon. Gruß Andreas.


----------



## Limnos (6. Sep. 2014)

Hi

Evtl. muss man die Prozedur wiederholen, weil immer einige Läuse an Randpflanzen "stranden" und von dort eine Wiederbesiedlung erfolgen kann.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## willi1954 (6. Sep. 2014)

Limnos schrieb:


> Die Fische verzehren dann die an der WOF treibenden Schadinsekten oder ihre Larven


 was macht man, wenn im Becken keine Fische sind?
hab das gleiche Problem in meinem Absetzbecken, alle Schwimmpflanzen voll Läuse.
Selbst tägliches abspritzen hilft nicht.


----------



## Sonnenblume73 (7. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Wolfgang,
mein Mann will es mal probieren, so wie du vorgeschlagen hast. Werd mich dann wieder melden. Gruß Diana


----------



## wander-falke (2. Aug. 2015)

Bei mir,.....
Prilwasser - negativ
Zitronensaft  - negativ

Salz hab ich nicht probiert

Jetzt vllt. doch einen Rahmen bauen wie @Limnos schreibt 

 und das ist nur der __ Froschbiss.....


----------



## troll20 (2. Aug. 2015)

Jo, einige Seerosenblätter sehen bei mir ähnlich aus  Aber ansonsten keine zum Glück

LG René


----------



## samorai (2. Aug. 2015)

So etwas habe ich noch gar nicht gesehen. 
Die Dachlatten-Methode ist gar nicht schlecht. Mir fällt da noch die Brennnessel-Jauche ein, aber ob es die richtige Lösung ist!?!
Wo sind überhaupt die Marichenkäfer, dieses Jahr machen sie sich ziemlich rar.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Aug. 2015)

... wohl dem, der __ Sonnenbarsche und __ Frösche am/im Teich hat.
Solch' Getier wird hier ruckzuck 'schnabuliert' 
Marienkäferchen hat es in diesem Jahr allerdings tatsächlich deutlich weniger als in den Vorjahren.
Beeindruckend ist dagegen die Anzahl der Ameisen und __ Wespen.
Speziell in den Rhododendren hat es Wespen auf Dübel komm ruut!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Aug. 2015)

Hi,

was sind denn Blattläuse? Hab ich das ganze Jahr noch keine im Garten oder der näheren Umgebung gefunden.

mir reicht dieses Jahr aber voll und ganz die Seerosenblattkäferinvasion

MfG Frank


----------



## Linnet (3. Aug. 2015)

Ich würde versuchen die Wanderwege abzuschneiden...  Bei mir sind sie in den Wasserlilien,  wo sie auch noch von Ameisen gepflegt werden.  Also alle Brücken zu den Pflanzen abgebaut,  Überhang gekürzt und Restbestände manuell abfestreift...  Hab noch ein ganz paar,  aber fürs erste keine echte plage mehr


----------



## Digicat (3. Aug. 2015)

Servus Frank



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ( ... )
> 
> ...


 
Wie gehst du gegen diese Invasion vor ?

Auch bei uns sind die Blätter leider zerfressen.
Durch Zufall habe ich gestern ein Ei-Paket gesichtet.

Habe alle geschädigten Blätter abgeschnitten und entsorgt.
Gibt es da noch eine andere Lösung ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Limnos (3. Aug. 2015)

Hi Digicat

Seerosenkäferlarven sind ebenfalls schlecht im Schwimmen. Mit Maschendrahtrahmen alle Blätter unter Wasser drücken. Evtl. noch schwimmende Larven abkeschern

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Digicat (3. Aug. 2015)

Sodala ...

Die Bilder zu meinem obigen Beitrag ...

Ei-Paket
  
linker Bildrand

angefressene Blätter
  

die Seerosenblattkäferlarve
  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## samorai (4. Aug. 2015)

Dabei kann ich wieder sagen, das letzte Jahr war bei mir schlimmer und dieses Jahr scheint es zu gehen. Ich meine natürlich die Seerosenblatt- __ Käfer.
Ist wohl von Jahr zu Jahr unterschiedlich.
Ich habe sie auch nicht bekämpft o.ä. .

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (4. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,
bei mir ist zur Zeit eine Raupeninvasion auf der Kapuziner Kresse  
 Über Nacht fast alles abgefressen! Raupen vom Kohlweißling.  (hat __ Knoblauchkröte festgestellt, danke!)
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## samorai (4. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Goldkäferchen!
Steht oder befindet sich Deine Kresse im Wasser?

Ron!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (5. Aug. 2015)

Hallo, Ron
die Kapuziner Kresse ist an Land, die __ Brunnenkresse auf den Schwimminseln ist ok. Wo sind die Vögel , die sie wegfressen, die würden platzen....
Guckst Du hier:


----------

